# How does my doggy look?!



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell what kind of doggy he could possibly be? He's not as fat and ugly as those short little chubby pit bulls. He seems to be a little more tall and skinny. He's got big ol' dumbo bat ears and seems to be a pretty smart little feller.














































*PLAY DEAD! BANG BANG!*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

adorable .


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness, he is way too cute!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Your gonna here "there is no way to tell for sure without papers" about 100 times in this thread. But, im going to give you the benefit of the doubt. If I could take a wild guess I would say a pitbull/boxer mix.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FoulPhil said:


> Can anyone tell what kind of doggy he could possibly be? He's not as fat and ugly as those short little chubby pit bulls. He seems to be a little more tall and skinny. He's got big ol' dumbo bat ears and seems to be a pretty smart little feller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe's right. You can't tell without papers. It's also hard to tell until they mature a bit, your pup looks pretty young still.

And... Maybe you should stick around and learn a bit more, learn about the difference between an American Pitbull Terrier and the American Bully. There are people on here with both, and I'd say either way, they're fond of their dogs and not statements like:
_
"He's not as fat and ugly as those short little chubby pit bulls. He seems to be a little more tall and skinny."_

Cute pup.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking pup..love the last pic


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That last pic is adorable. He looks like a cute little pit mix. But as other said you will never know for sure...


Also we have a collection of the cutest fat short little chubby pit bulls around on this forum.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

how adorable I say pit lab mix


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL nice looking pup.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont see boxer at all. pit mix.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Man i love the look of that doggie!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

If anything he looks like he is your pit puppy and that is all you need to know. Cute little pit though. Train him like he was a pure bred and go with that. Because like every one has said with out papers you can't tell. All you have to know is that he is yours.  :woof:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll tell you what breed he is, with no dubt about it. He iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis: 

THE GREATEST AND CUTEST DOG IN THE WORLD. 

!!Like mine!! LOL

He is to baby. Whait it out a bit. My bullie had big ears and still does but his head is growing into them. Pitbull puppies have a weird way of developing, they can do so in disproportiante ways. He will catch up and look good, just give him time.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

SEO said:


> I'll tell you what breed he is, with no dubt about it. He iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis:
> 
> THE GREATEST AND CUTEST DOG IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


Yes they do. Sadie grew and her head was small and now it's starting to widen along with her chest. She is 55.2 lbs. as of her last vet visit. They said she will get about 10 to 15 lbs. heavier does that sound right to everyone. Or is she as big as she is going to get?


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. We'll see how he turns out


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

my "fat and ugly chubby little pitbull" thinks hes a cutie whatever he is...
oh, and Maile said you hurt her feelings.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm talking about guys like this haha

TOO FAT LOW RIDER LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

FoulPhil said:


> I'm talking about guys like this haha
> 
> TOO FAT LOW RIDER LOL


awhhhh...those are soooo cute!!! you dont think so?

:hammer::hammer::hammer: just kiddddddinnggggg.

Okay, Maile said her feelings arent hurt anymore.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

it all depends on how he grows and looks when he is more grown. as of now there defintiely looks like theres some pit in him though. thats for sure


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I saw him mom today, and she looks like the pic below. They say she is supposed to be an American Pit Bull Terrier.










I saw a pic of his dad as well, and he looks like this...










These are just randon pics I found on google that looked kind of like the parents...

So, we knows he's something like a pitbull, but we don't know how he's going to turn out yet hahaha


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont know guys he's looking pretty good to me at 14 weeks. Can't wait to see how he looks at 5 months


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

dad is certainly pit.....mom look like a feist mix


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i feel bad for that momma dog. she was a little thing compared to the sire


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> dad is certainly pit.....mom look like a feist mix


What is a feist mix?

Those pics aren't of the actual parents, as I posted below the pics. I'll see if I can take a pic of the mom, she looks kind of weird and has a large forehead LOL

It's kind of confusing because you see a lot of dogs people call pit bulls and you can find them in all shapes, sizes, and colors...


----------

